# Payette Resigns



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Scathing report did her in


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/rideau-hall-governor-general-payette-1.5861952











BRIAN LILLEY: Governor General Julie Payette resigning over damning workplace report | SaltWire


The governor general is heading for the exit rather than be turfed by Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, the Toronto Sun has learned. Julie Payette is set to ...




www.theguardian.pe.ca


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Buckingham Palace? - seriously, this is embarrassing. When will Canada cut these silly ties?.

_"Experts agree that when a government wants a controversial governor general to depart, the most likely approach would be for the prime minister to suggest resignation. If the governor general doesn't follow through on that suggestion, the prime minister could turn to Buckingham Palace to appoint a replacement.
A spokesperson for Buckingham Palace wouldn't comment on the report today."_


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

Appoint Prince Harry.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

It's Harper's fault.


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

doctrine said:


> It's Harper's fault.


She was appointed by Trudeau.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

She was appointed by the Queen and Trudeau couldn't even remove her.

It is time to get rid of that relic from the monarchy.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I think she may have been told to resign by Trudeau.


----------



## afulldeck (Mar 28, 2012)

sags said:


> She was appointed by the Queen and Trudeau couldn't even remove her.


That is incorrect. From:








Payette fiasco shows need for stronger GG vetting process: LeBlanc


Intergovernmental Affairs Minister Dominic LeBlanc concedes Julie Payette's resignation as governor general shows a need to strengthen the process for vetting vice-regal appointments.



www.ctvnews.ca





"...*Prime Minister Justin Trudeau chose the former* astronaut to be Canada's 29th governor general in 2017 -- *after disbanding a non-partisan, arm's-length committee created by the previous Conservative government* to recommend worthy nominees for vice-regal posts...."

So it falls upon Mr Socks....he made this mess again. 



sags said:


> It is time to get rid of that relic from the monarchy.


Yup.


----------



## Thal81 (Sep 5, 2017)

I guess she missed all the mandatory trainings on harassment we have to do as public servants. LOL.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

There were assault allegations from her ex husband going back to 2011....so the signs were there. Something must have changed in her, as I suspect the Canadian and US space agencies do thorough behaviour tests.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Now the taxpayers will be on the hook for a princely (princessly?) sum in severance and a pension worth millions. Only lower level public servants get dismissed for cause, even where no cause exists, sans severance.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

can we send her back to outer space?


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

This raises the question, what was she like in space and during her training?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> There were assault allegations from her ex husband going back to 2011....so the signs were there. *Something must have changed in her*, as I suspect the Canadian and US space agencies do thorough behaviour tests.


 ... like what? I don't suppose those behaviour tests were done AFTER her astronaut performance?


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Beaver101 said:


> ... like what? I don't suppose those behaviour tests were done AFTER her astronaut performance?


I mean something was have changed after her astronaut career. Perhaps her mind was invaded by aliens


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Julie Payette - Wikipedia

WOW, look at all her accomplishments. She's like a super-being so Money's alien(s)-in-the-head-concept^^ doesn't sound far-fetched.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm always amazed when I see that someone like her with so much intelligence and so many accomplishments is totally arrogant, obnoxious, and treats people with so much contempt and disrespect. They seem to have no self awareness. I had to work with a person like that for many years and it poisoned my attitude toward my job and spoiled my work experience. It's as if they think that their superiority in intellect gives them to right to treat others with disrespect. My co-worker finally got fired too, but the shame is that people took his abuse for 25 years before it finally caught up to him.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I saw this post in the comment section of a blog. If it is true.......then she isn't the dumb one......we are.

_Outgoing GG Julie Payette gets:

$149k pension for life
$200k annual expense trough for ‘outgoing GG duties’
Millions in grants for her future charitable funds

For about 3 years on the job.

How do I get such a sweet gig???_


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

pwm said:


> I'm always amazed when I see that someone like her with so much intelligence and so many accomplishments is totally arrogant, obnoxious, and treats people with so much contempt and disrespect. They seem to have no self awareness. I had to work with a person like that for many years and it poisoned my attitude toward my job and spoiled my work experience. It's as if they think that their superiority in intellect gives them to right to treat others with disrespect. My co-worker finally got fired too, but the shame is that people took his abuse for 25 years before it finally caught up to him.


That's why they coined the term "emotional intelligence", and other things.
Also success in one area doesn't automatically lead to success in others.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Fancy words for what my mother would say......._who does she think she is_ ?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> That's why they coined the term "emotional intelligence", and other things.
> Also success in one area doesn't automatically lead to success in others.


 ... disagree. Strip away all the man-made facade (famous, rich, successful, etc.) that had gone to her head, she's just a f^)king-bully, plain and simple. Lots of these types in the "real" (unavoidable) working-world.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... disagree. Strip away all the man-made facade (famous, rich, successful, etc.) that had gone to her head, she's just a f^)king-bully, plain and simple. Lots of these types in the "real" (unavoidable) working-world.


Some who achieve at that level aren't very nice.
Elon Musk or Steve Jobs are/were notoriously brutal people to deal with.
Musk is a great example, he's flat out challenged the consensus in many industries and having success doing so.
You HAVE to have a bit of arrogance to do that, sometimes it will manifest as a bully.

Not everyone is going to be Richard Branson.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Many high achievers have difficulty dealing with 'ordinary' people. Expectations are much higher and tolerance much lower.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ For these "high achievers", must be an extraordinary feeling to have your name on the front page of every newspaper reading "YOU'RE FIRED!" ... oops, should be "RESIGNED".


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> Some who achieve at that level aren't very nice.
> Elon Musk or Steve Jobs are/were notoriously brutal people to deal with.
> Musk is a great example, he's flat out challenged the consensus in many industries and having success doing so.
> You HAVE to have a bit of arrogance to do that, sometimes it will manifest as a bully.
> ...


 ... these are more than a bully. But then I don't own nor care to ever own anything related to Apple or Tesla, including stocks.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ For these "high achievers", must be an extraordinary feeling to have your name on the front page of every newspaper reading "YOU'RE FIRED!" ... oops, should be "RESIGNED".


With a $150k a year indexed pension for life, and a $206k annual expense account for life, and no requirement to actually report for work any longer, I believe 'extraordinary feeling' is an appropriate description.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

So if Trudeau drops the writ and calls an election.........who does he see ?


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

the Chief Justice of the Supreme Court


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

doctrine said:


> With a $150k a year indexed pension for life, and a $206k annual expense account for life, and no requirement to actually report for work any longer, I believe 'extraordinary feeling' is an appropriate description.


 ... so that's the "value" of her reputation? Her right / her life.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Tostig said:


> This raises the question, what was she like in space and during her training?


Some people are fine until you give them power, and a tyrannical streak comes out.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Or the traits that are bad in the GG role were valued in the space program, that uses a different selection process and has different expectations.


Cheers


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Eclectic12 said:


> Or the traits that are bad in the GG role were valued in the space program, that uses a different selection process and has different expectations.
> 
> Cheers


 ... was she a boss at the space program or did she receive similar treatment there? I would be very surprised if she did.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

The screening may mean working with a different type of co-worker ... at least that's what I noticed when I was consultant versus an employee.

I've also been part of a hiring for different organisations where the same traits meant either being dropped or going to the short list.


Cheers


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Pretty quiet on finding a replacement...


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> Pretty quiet on finding a replacement...


Would YOU want to be a Trudeau appointee?

You have to consider that the kind of person who should be a GG should be sufficiently accomplished and respected that they have a lot of options.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

MrMatt said:


> Would YOU want to be a Trudeau appointee?
> 
> You have to consider that the kind of person who should be a GG should be sufficiently accomplished and respected that they have a lot of options.


Beverley McLaughlin? Too old?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Hard to find a non white female that want the job I guess.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Eder said:


> Hard to find a non white female that want the job I guess.


Well when you implement racist sexist restrictions, you really cut down on the pool of Candidates.
Also it's unlikely you'll get an indigenous person, which further cuts down the pool.

I really don't understand the gender/race baiting garbage.
Artificially restricting the pool seems silly.

I think they should have just asked Prince Harry before all the royal family politics. Would have been a great out for him.


----------

